# My version of the Kerfmaster



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

If you guys don't have one of these, what are you waiting for? I would say this has to be the biggest time and error savers I have seen in a long time. It's fairly easy to build out of wood and I've seen quite a few around the net. I built this one out of aluminum with a router, two bits and a table saw. But I wouldn't advise doing it if you don't have a strong router table and experience working with aluminum. I anodized it for durability. 









This is before anodizing.









This is after anodizing.

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

Very cool! Did you make extras??

http://www.bridgecitytools.com/default/tools/km-1-kerfmaker.html


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Now that's some fine metal work. The anodized blue looks sweet! I had to follow Phaedrus' link to even know what it is. I understand now _what_ it is for but I still don't quite grasp _how_ it's used.

Well done!


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

I agree ...nice work but what does it do??? A dado guage?


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 11, 2008)

'scuse my ignorance but I had to google kerfmaster to see what the heck it did.


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

LOL. I did the same. Took me a while to figure out how it should be used.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Sounds like a whole group of us are Kerfmaster challenged:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

So I guess the question is.... How many guys use this now, and how many will be now that they know of this gizmo?


----------



## JMartel (Nov 30, 2011)

After the first one was rolled out, there was a ton made over on Lumberjocks. 

I made one a few months ago, and never really got around to using it aside from testing.

Here's how you use it:
http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/18170


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Phaedrus said:


> Very cool! Did you make extras??
> 
> http://www.bridgecitytools.com/default/tools/km-1-kerfmaker.html


Only one. But I plan to make more out of wood for gifts.

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> Now that's some fine metal work. The anodized blue looks sweet! I had to follow Phaedrus' link to even know what it is. I understand now what it is for but I still don't quite grasp how it's used.
> 
> Well done!


I'm too dumb to know how to post links to vids. But if you google it there are some good U tubes. It's the best tool to come along since the ruler. But if you have one of these you won't need the ruler. Thanks for your kind comments. I've been messing with anodizing and when it works it's very rewarding.

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## JMartel (Nov 30, 2011)

What bits/blades did you use to work with the Aluminum? I need to pick me some up. I know I've seen special metal blades for saws


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

tcleve4911 said:


> I agree ...nice work but what does it do??? A dado guage?


Sorry I didn't post a link. Check out the u tubes under Kerfmaster. This tool is a must for all woodworkers cutting dados.

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

bradnailer said:


> 'scuse my ignorance but I had to google kerfmaster to see what the heck it did.


My thought was to post this tool to spark interest almost as much as show it off. This tool is worth it's weight in gold and if you buy one that's about what you have to pay.

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

tcleve4911 said:


> Sounds like a whole group of us are Kerfmaster challenged:laughing::laughing::laughing:


I'd like to see other DIY Kerfmasters on this thread. I'm going to come up with a similar design that is easier to build.

Game On!!!

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

thegrgyle said:


> So I guess the question is.... How many guys use this now, and how many will be now that they know of this gizmo?


It only took one look at the vid and I stopped everything and put one together. But all the glory goes to Bridge City Tools for the design and concept. 

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

i really need to make one of those. you are right, they can be great time savers


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

a kerfmaster swap!


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Chris Curl said:


> i really need to make one of those. you are right, they can be great time savers


Amen brother. The truth is their product is superior to any thing I can build but if it weren't such an easy tool to make I would have plunked down the dollars and foregone the wait to get one. Someone even made a version that is nothing more than a single piece of wood having two lengths and a screw in one side. I'm going to develop a system that produces this square with a screw and then will share it with the gang and we will all wonder why we have the little tool. But until then.....man what a great tool.

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## JMartel (Nov 30, 2011)

You should make a Tenonmaker as well. It seems it's no longer on Bridge City's website, but it operates under the same principles. You make your mortise, use the tool to get the exact measurement, and cut your tenons to fit exactly.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/39236
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Cs9Ychd--qk


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

JMartel said:


> You should make a Tenonmaker as well. It seems it's no longer on Bridge City's website, but it operates under the same principles. You make your mortise, use the tool to get the exact measurement, and cut your tenons to fit exactly.
> 
> http://lumberjocks.com/projects/39236
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Cs9Ychd--qk


I thought about it. 

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

http://www.bridgecitytools.com/default/tm-1-tenonmaker.html

This one?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*It may work well for some ...*



JMartel said:


> You should make a Tenonmaker as well. It seems it's no longer on Bridge City's website, but it operates under the same principles. You make your mortise, use the tool to get the exact measurement, and cut your tenons to fit exactly.
> 
> http://lumberjocks.com/projects/39236
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Cs9Ychd--qk


However, I make my tenons sorta mass produced, either by cutting the shoulders on the bandsaw using a stop in both axis, using a fine tooth blade. I can also cut the cheeks using a stop on the fence, but lately I've used a dado set getting the height just right...many practice passes.... then flipping the work over. It gets me one shoulder and cheek with one pass.
I have used a tenon jig, actually made one, and have a good one by Powermatic with good results, but find the bandsaw a bit easier and faster.
As to mortises I make them either with a router with a guide and stops or a hollow chisel mortiser. I mark out the lengths and do my best to split the line with the chisel, but that doesn't always work, because the chisel is slightly above the work and the auger touches down first. I suppose a stop block would be best there also. 

The limitations of width 2", on the above linked gauge would prevent me from using it.

My latest project was a Mission quilt rack with 30 M&T joints,
some 1/2" for the frame and some 5/16" for the side slats. 
There are many ways to do the same operation, depending on your skills, the tools on hand and the number of pieces needed. The Bridge City tools may be just the ticket for some,:yes: but not for others. :no:


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

That's a nice looking quilt rack Bill. I wish you'd post more of your projects here. You do such nice work. 

I watched the video at the bridgecity site. I still don't know what the hell I'm looking at. LOL.


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 11, 2008)

I wouldn't use one. Kinda the old dog and new tricks deal.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

I would definately use the KerfMaker. I doubt I would use the TenonMaker.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

Google helped me find a simple design for one which I have adapted to my style and will make out of paint stirrers and a couple of 1/4-20 carriage bolts. I will post my finished project later this week.

Props to Al for the inspiration to make one


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

ACP said:


> That's a nice looking quilt rack Bill. I wish you'd post more of your projects here. You do such nice work.
> 
> I watched the video at the bridgecity site. I still don't know what the hell I'm looking at. LOL.


You can't be serious?

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

bradnailer said:


> I wouldn't use one. Kinda the old dog and new tricks deal.


I'm sure you are mistaken due to lack of info on the Kerfmaker. There has never been a better way to cut slots and dados in this fashion. If its an "old dog and new tricks". Please post the old dog and let us in on the deal. I'm not sure what the new tricks means but I can cut slots and dados without measuring. Maybe with my eyes closed. Can you?

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

"Build thread! Build thread! Build thread!"

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

Phaedrus said:


> "Build thread! Build thread! Build thread!"
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


yes please.
build thread!! supply list, plans?


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Al B Thayer said:


> You can't be serious?
> 
> Al
> 
> Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


 
Dead serious. I think Bill does really nice work.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*one of these?*



Chris Curl said:


> Google helped me find a simple design for one which I have adapted to my style and will make out of paint stirrers and a couple of 1/4-20 carriage bolts. I will post my finished project later this week.
> 
> Props to Al for the inspiration to make one


Thanks, Al B

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/tag/kerfmaker/by/date/page/1

So, how does it work simply put?

It appears that it measures the width of the mortise like a caliper. Then it creates a corresponding offset from a zero condition on the other end? I donno? Can you explain it Al?
I don't see how the offset allows setting the width of the tenon.... :blink: You apparently use the gizmo in both horizontal and vertical positions laying lengthwise on the table.You need a stop on the miter gauge to bump it against..... Answered my own question from here: http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/18170

This one is a beauty! http://lumberjocks.com/projects/23661


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Say Bill that is a nice looking one. 

Here are some things to keep in mind when building one. 

1) The two ends must be perfectly parallel and square. PERFECTLY. On the first cut it will be standing up on the second cut it may be lying on its side. Slightly out and the dado will be too small by the amount. 
2) How wide is the widest single cut you can make. This amount should be obtainable when you set the amount of kerf your blade or dado cuts. Any more is a waste. 
3) The tool must be able to start both settings at zero. If not It won't work. 
4) The largest size of dado you want to cut determines the overall size of the tool. Its right when you can zero both ends.
5) The set screws need to be slightly smaller than the width of the tool. 
6) The set screw on the top should be recessed to allow laying the tool on all sides when using it.
7) The kerf setting end should allow a board to slide under it for one of the cuts when it's standing up.
8) Using material 1"X 3/4" to make it works great. I made mine with the table saw, a straight .25 router bit and a core box router bit. 
It took way too long and at least a thousand passes.
I would also strongly suggest making one out of wood exactly like the Bridge City one. At least your first one. This way your sure to eliminate most of the problems and short comings a new design will encounter. Besides, then you can repeat all the cool vids on how to use it and not be limited by your design.

Lastly. There some really good designs out there and posts with more info than mine. 

Al B Thayer

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

woodnthings, how does it work?

There are two parts that slide against each other. One of them is shorter than the other by the exact width of the kerf. So when you slide it open to measure the thing you want to cut a dado for, it automatically includes the width of the kerf in the measurement.

The key is that the one is shorter than the other by the exact width of the kerf.

So the difference between the 2 sides you slide apart when measring is exactly the desired width minus the width of the kerf.

Now all you have to do is use it like a stop block. make the first cut using one side, then flip it and snug the board up again and make the 2nd cut. After cleaning out between them you have a dado or groove the exact width of the thing you measured. All without using a tape measure or moving a fence or anything.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Chris is correct. For me not using the ruler of tape greatly improves my work. I try to do most work with out measuring many cuts.

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## kkapp (Jan 30, 2013)

I see alot of posts about fellows making the kerfmaster tool but haven't run across any drawings & dimensions. From pictures I've seen it looks like it might be about 4 or 5 inches in lenght & 3/4" to 1" square stock. I would like to make one but would like dimensions or can it be made any lenght you want.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

kkapp said:


> I see alot of posts about fellows making the kerfmaster tool but haven't run across any drawings & dimensions. From pictures I've seen it looks like it might be about 4 or 5 inches in lenght & 3/4" to 1" square stock. I would like to make one but would like dimensions or can it be made any lenght you want.


we don't need no stinking dimensions!

seriously though, different people make them different lengths. the length is not important to the results. the biggest factor the length affects is the width of the dado or groove you want to make with it.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

kkapp said:


> I see alot of posts about fellows making the kerfmaster tool but haven't run across any drawings & dimensions. From pictures I've seen it looks like it might be about 4 or 5 inches in lenght & 3/4" to 1" square stock. I would like to make one but would like dimensions or can it be made any lenght you want.


If you follow my above post you will stay out of trouble.

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## kkapp (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm pretty sure we all need dimensions otherwise we would be woodbutchers instead of woodworkers. Anyway found a thread on shopsmith.net/forums under bridge city kerfmaker geometry that has drawings & explanation on how this tool works. Once you understand how this tool works its pretty much straight forward.


----------

